# Lights dim a lot



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

I have a 01 silverado crew 2500hd with a 6.0 gasser. Ever since i got the plow installed the lights have dimmed alot. in addition, even just raising the windows can dim my interior lights a little. Im not sure what size alternator i have, but im thinking its time to upgrade. What size should it get? also i currently have one battery but i installed a tray and ran the wires but have yet to install another battery...


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

my interior lights in my 06 2500 dim alittle if you pull up on both switches for the windows. with the plow off the headlights also dim at the same time.


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

my headlights dim ALOT when i lift the plow. It also seems like the pump kind of strains to lift the blade, like its running out of juice


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

have you check the battery cables for the plow? It may be time for a dual battery or an alternator I think


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Clean your grounds and consider doing the big 3 upgrade. A functioning alternator and a good battery is all you need for what you're describing...and I think you'd know by now if you had a weak battery or alternator since you wouldn't have any juice left in the morning to start the truck.

Also, make sure your plow power connections are direct on the battery, not the power and ground taps.


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

what size alternator do you recommend


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

I have a 160 amp, the stock 140(5?) is more then sufficent...not that a larger one would harm anything.

Upgrade the wire going from the Alternator to the jumper terminal / battery to a 4GA also.

I've recently began to have issue myself in this department....I've gone over everything and the alternator is new, so I suspect even though my battery tests ok, it may be time for a newer or bigger one. If you plan on keeping the truck, a dual battery setup is a good idea in my opinion.

I will insert a link to a very helpful thread with part numbers included. I recommend reading it in it's entirety even though it's lengthy. There are some updated part numbers, pictures, and additional info through out. GM Dual Battery Install


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

I usually run powermasters from summit racing. Pricey but worth it. From what I was told the higher amp alternator you run, the shorter life it will have. I run 140 amps and have no problems.


----------



## Bens95cobra8594 (Nov 30, 2007)

+2 on the big 3 upgrade and dual batteries when plowing. 
The big 3 is well worth it on GM trucks (IMHO) and isn't expensive. I used 0 gauge welding wire when I did it on my '94 as well as an 2004 2500HD I had.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

look here for good info and place to get bigger alt . and power master are name brand over priced these days. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=117398&highlight=upgrade


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Check all your connections and make sure your cables are all tight. Sounds like a ground issue. Also could be the alt and or battery are finally giving out on you.


----------

